# Coax to Vga converter



## Skeeball (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok, I was wondering if there is a converter that goes from a Coaxial cable to a Vga port on the *monitor*...I have a TV tuner, but I'm going to switch to the OSX hack, and the software doesn't support that OS.

Thanks


----------



## Skeeball (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah that was a stupid question now that I think of it...how the hell would I change the channels? hah


----------

